# Generac Generator - Where/How can we sell/salvage



## RTBucci (Aug 6, 2020)

Re: Generac generator Item# 0043903; Serial# 4340024

Hello. We are buying a new Generac home standby generator and wanted to know if we can sell our old one somewhere. 
The only thing it needs is a governor rod which we were not able to locate to fix it. Maybe someone can use it for parts or will know how to fix it. 

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated, thanks so much!

Ron and Theresa


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

This is a big stand by unit that you are talking about. certainly put it on Craigslist and it will sell in a heartbeat. I sold my buddies for him in PA and im located in NY lol. Yours will sell quick especially if it was putting out electricity before tou took it out and does only need that rod for some reason. 
Question: what happened to the rod in the first place?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea private sale is the way to get the best cash for it.
or sell it to a person who fixes gens!
if you were in Iowa... we would talk!
with the new lock downs gens are a hot item here.


----------



## RTBucci (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks so much JohnNY and Iowagold! You guys are the best!

OK...so any ideas on price? 

Again, many many thanks for the feedback.


----------



## RTBucci (Aug 6, 2020)

JohnNY said:


> This is a big stand by unit that you are talking about. certainly put it on Craigslist and it will sell in a heartbeat. I sold my buddies for him in PA and im located in NY lol. Yours will sell quick especially if it was putting out electricity before tou took it out and does only need that rod for some reason.
> Question: what happened to the rod in the first place?


The unit was going into overcrank and had a technician come out, he said the rod was bad, that we needed a new one. Here's the fun part, looked all over and apparently the rod is obsolete.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

@ RTBucci: Your Generac generator Item# 0043903; Serial# 4340024 is typical of Generac parts supply. I too got caught up in obsolete parts from Generac. I know the pain. Problem was, I stepped right back into the Generac product line and replaced the old one with another Generac. I gave the 10 year old Generac away in order not to have it sitting in the garage. Take it as an expense of X number of $$'s per year and forget about selling it.
I have a 35 year old Honda that I can still get parts for.
My neighbor had a 20 KW Generac installed and it took major repairs to a new out of the box unit to get it fixed. Generac gave them a 10 year warranty. I guess it is buyer beware.


----------



## RTBucci (Aug 6, 2020)

ToolLover said:


> @ RTBucci: You Generac generator Item# 0043903; Serial# 4340024 is typical of Generac parts supply. I too got caught up in obsolete parts from Generac. I know the pain. Problem was, I stepped right back into the Generac product line and replaced the old one with another Generac. I gave the 10 year old Generac away in order not to have it sitting in the garage. Take it as an expense of X number of $$'s per year and forget about selling it.
> I have a 35 year old Honda that I can still get parts for.
> My neighbor had a 20 KW Generac installed and it took major repairs to a new out of the box unit to get it fixed. Generac gave them a 10 year warranty. I guess it is buyer beware.


Thanks for the reply ToolLover! Will cross my fingers on this next Generac...the other one lasted a long time, so hopefully we'll be as lucky! Be well.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Everything has a price....still sell it. i sold my friends for $500 and people were fighting over it at that price.


----------



## RTBucci (Aug 6, 2020)

JohnNY said:


> Everything has a price....still sell it. i sold my friends for $500 and people were fighting over it at that price.


Will absolutely try to sell first.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

RTBucci said:


> Will absolutely try to sell first.


He was thrilled because he was going to give it away and without even being there I got him $500 easy. Don't let some shark tell you its worth nothing and offer $50 because thats the guy whos gonna fix ot and sell it for $1500 lol


----------



## RTBucci (Aug 6, 2020)

JohnNY said:


> He was thrilled because he was going to give it away and without even being there I got him $500 easy. Don't let some shark tell you its worth nothing and offer $50 because thats the guy whos gonna fix ot and sell it for $1500 lol


I bet! Ah yes, I've met these sharks before....will shoot for $500 on this one. Thanks so much again


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

RTBucci said:


> I bet! Ah yes, I've met these sharks before....will shoot for $500 on this one. Thanks so much again


Good luck and let us know how you make out and if you need advise in regards


----------



## RTBucci (Aug 6, 2020)

One more question..existing unit is 15kw, was here when we bought house 10 years ago. I purchased a 13kw on advice of specialist that came out. When power is out, we don't run entire house, just kitchen, living room, and major stuff is boiler in winter, A/C unit (new unit) in summer. 1900 sq foot colonial house. We didn't run a load test, does that matter? Or should the 13kw be sufficient/safe for our needs? 

One contractor came out said he could sell me a 22kw...I laughed and said "I don't want to power my neighbors house too"...LOL


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

It will be fine for what you need for sure.


----------



## RTBucci (Aug 6, 2020)

UPDATE: Received brand new Generac on Thursday, on Saturday, unpacked it and noticed it was bashed in, in the back of the brand new unit. Exterior/box and wood frame and pallet all intact, very strange. Must have happened in the warehouse...Waiting anxiously til Monday to call and hopefully get the company to cooperate and send us a new one! Ugh!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol!!
only during a pandemic!!
yea i have seen some weird damage over the years on new gear.
some had to be at the mfg plant!!
snap pix and sent it to generac!!
there could be an internal issue at the factory..


----------



## RTBucci (Aug 6, 2020)

iowagold said:


> lol!!
> only during a pandemic!!
> yea i have seen some weird damage over the years on new gear.
> some had to be at the mfg plant!!
> ...


Right?! We were shocked...just hoping the company doesn't give us a hard time. 
We actually purchased it from a company AP Electric.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

take lots of pix!!


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

RTBucci said:


> Right?! We were shocked...just hoping the company doesn't give us a hard time.
> We actually purchased it from a company AP Electric.


So you purchased it from them, are they the ones installing and unpacked it? Either way Id be calling them also and have them do the leg work for you.


----------



## RTBucci (Aug 6, 2020)

JohnNY said:


> So you purchased it from them, are they the ones installing and unpacked it? Either way Id be calling them also and have them do the leg work for you.



I purchased from AP Electric, had shipped to my house. I unpacked.
I called and they said Generac will handle, I sent AP the pics, they will forward to Generac who will contact me to come look at it.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

RTBucci said:


> I purchased from AP Electric, had shipped to my house. I unpacked.
> I called and they said Generac will handle, I sent AP the pics, they will forward to Generac who will contact me to come look at it.


My friend had the same thing happen. He spoke with a few useless customer service agents, but was sent all the panels needed to replace damaged ones. As long as there is NO internal damage inside it should be fine. But after spending that kind of money Id personally insist on a total replacement unit. Lots of things could go wrong if they dropped it. If just a panel dent no biggie.


----------



## RTBucci (Aug 6, 2020)

JohnNY said:


> My friend had the same thing happen. He spoke with a few useless customer service agents, but was sent all the panels needed to replace damaged ones. As long as there is NO internal damage inside it should be fine. But after spending that kind of money Id personally insist on a total replacement unit. Lots of things could go wrong if they dropped it. If just a panel dent no biggie.


Oh boy...My husband works for Home Depot, he said someone likely hit it with another pallet, moving around the reach truck..He said he's seen this kind of damage before if people aren't careful. I told AP Electric I want the Generac guy to look at it and certify that there's no internal damage, they said he would replace that back panel.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

That's going to be fine. I was thinking it was really smashed in. Your doing the right thing for sure by having them inspect it and while they are there, they should put the panel on also, that way they certify it was installed correctly without causing any other issues (not that there would be any).


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I am kinda funny about shipping damage on brand new gear...
the way i look at it i paid good money for a new unit... not for a repaired unit.

i would have insisted on a new unit, or 50% discount if they insist on repairing the one they shipped and was damaged in shipping.

and yes shipping insurance is a must on any item of value!

things do really fall of the back of the truck!
lol!

i saw that with fedex freight..
the pallet jack rolled right out the back door with 2000 lb item.
the crate just blew up.
pallet jack was trashed.
they had to borrow a telehandler to rescue the item back on the truck.

the driver tried to badger the receiver to accept the item!!
the receiver was street smart and would not sign for it!!

I gave him an atta boy!!

i turn back more items some days...
at least it seams that way!
we only get may be one a week that is trashed in shipping.
most of it is due to poor packing from the shipper.

the rest of the damage is from dock or drivers...


----------

